# My Pullets



## farmgirl17 (Jun 29, 2018)

I have 5 young Pullets that aint far from laying age i hope ?
i have 4 Easter Eggers as they say - 
They are between either - 19 weeks 4 days - 20 weeks 2 days old )

And 1 i Raised from the incubator - shes a Americana mix her comb wattles are already a red color like their is not long until she lays ive been doing my research and they say 2-3weeks before they start to lay that her combs wattles be red and she will be nosey certain times?which ive only caught her being nosey once .
She is currently 21 weeks 3 days old - ( trans to months) ( 4months 28 days) 

PICTURES COMING SOON !


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Chickens are fun to have.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

She will lay when she's ready and not a day before.


----------



## farmgirl17 (Jun 29, 2018)

Karen said:


> She will lay when she's ready and not a day before.


shes already been laying found her stash in the building thanks to my dog


----------



## farmgirl17 (Jun 29, 2018)

I FOUND THEIR STASH WHERE THEY BEEN LAYING IN THE BUILDING THANKS TO MY PUPPY ! she was barking at something and it was my hen where the eggs where.


----------



## farmgirl17 (Jun 29, 2018)

My Gang !
View attachment 136033


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girls!


----------



## farmgirl17 (Jun 29, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> Pretty girls!


*Thank You ! ' The one hen her name is Sunshine the one with the red comb wattles. she was a chick i hatched and ive had her every since then! 
and my other hens ive had them since they was 3 days old.*


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very nice


----------

